# Technical Sales Engineer?



## IE Steve (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever had this job before?

Is this another BS sales job (car salesman) or is this a legit engineering job which can make some good money?

Any input from you guys will be much appriciated

Here's the description for the job

Description:
Sales Engineer will utilize their technical expertise and engineering acumen to promote, specifiy, sell, and support programmable motion control and industrial automation products solutions to new and existing customer in Florida and Puerto Rico. Promoted technologies include all areas of motion control (servo and stepper drives and motors, multi-axis controllers, mechanical positioners, robotic gantry and Cartesian systems, gearheads, encoders, AC &amp; DC drives) as well as programmable automation controllers, HMI touchscreens, industrial computers, vision systems, sensors, barcode and RFID scanners.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 17, 2013)

The good technical sales people that I have dealt with (even selling the same stuff as in your description) were actually pretty sharp guys that would help you integrate the products they sold into your designs. The crappy sales guys just gave you literature and hoped you bought something. It all depends on what the company will allow them to do for you in anticipation of a sale. Some places will charge extra for those integration services, and they are performed by staff engineers instead of the salesmen themselves.

That being said, if you are a good salesman and a decent engineer, you can make a killing in technical sales. Most of the jobs have a tiny salary, but you get a percentage of all your sales.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 17, 2013)

While I think that "sales engineer" title is BS, but this could be a very technically oriented sales job. Are they looking for an engineer to do sales/marketing, or would a used car salesman who can memorize a sales brochure for a robotic gantry do fine?

It is hard to tell from the announcement. If you don't apply, you won't get to find out...


----------



## msajaa (May 20, 2015)

[SIZE=10pt]Technical sales engineers use their technical knowledge along with sales skills to provide advice and support on a range of products, for which a certain level of expertise is needed.They assist colleagues with bids and tenders for new clients from a technical perspective.Clients are usually technical staff from non-retail organisations, such as factories, public utility providers, local authorities and hospitals.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The emphasis of the work varies depending on the level of technical knowledge needed to sell a particular product or service.[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Technical sales engineers are a key point of contact for clients and provide both pre and after-sales advice. They liaise regularly with other members of the sales team and colleagues from a range of departments, such as:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]research;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]development;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]design;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]purchasing;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]production;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]quality;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]senior company managers.[/SIZE]


----------

